# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  ¿Cómo vender por Alibaba.com?

## Pymealmundo

*Si no pudiste asistir a nuestros talleres o nos recuerdas todos los procedimientos y recomendaciones que se explicaron en nuestros talleres ahora puedes ver el taller en video. Aprende cómo publicar tus productos y servicios en el portal Alibaba.com, manejar la mensajería, buscar clientes y proveedores, que medios de pago utilizar y mucho más. *   Temas similares: A que empresas en el Peru se podria vender ajo? Consejos para su primera compra segura en Alibaba.com Artículo: Más de 4,000 pymes peruanas ofertan en portal asiático Alibaba.com ¿Cómo la Ves?: Ley de Aguas

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Quería aprovechar este tema y el tiempito que tengo disponible para contarles que me reuní con los señores de Pymealmundo (Sr. Miguel Cabello) antes de fin de año, pues ellos se interesaron en nuestra comunidad para difundir y promocionar su proyecto de PYMES peruanas registradas al mounstro del comercio asiático y mundial: Alibaba.com. 
Si se han llegado a percatar, yo trato de actualizar el portal de noticias o el foro con artículos que tengan que ver con comercio electrónico y el uso de las redes sociales para hacer negocios, pues es nuestro objetivo fomentar este tipo de herramientas tecnológicas de comunicación entre los agricultores y empresarios peruanos para que aprendamos a ofrecer nuestro productos en este gigantesco mercado digital que es Internet. 
Fue en ese sentido que estuvimos conversando con Miguel Cabello, para ver de qué manera AgroFórum podría colaborar con el proyecto de Pymealmundo -solventado por ComexPerú, el BID y Alibaba.com- para hacer que las PYMES peruanas se registren en este reconocido portal de comercio internacional y empiecen a ofrecer sus productos allí, con miras a encontrar nuevos clientes y nuevas oportunidades -que de otra manera no las conseguirían-. 
Fue así, que hemos llegado a un acuerdo de palabra para apoyarnos mutuamente en la promoción y difusión de ambos portales (AgroFórum.pe y Alibaba.com) para que cada uno cumpla con sus respectivos objetivos, que en este caso son muy similares y/o complementarios por las caraterísticas de ambos. 
Por ello, no me queda más que contarles que AgroFórum.pe ya está registrado en Alibaba.com -justo antes que nos citaran en ComexPerú- pues somos conscientes del enorme potencial de dicho portal para poder comercializar los productos que ustedes los productores y/o exportadores me ofrecen. Recién hemos publicado un producto, por lo que será ocasión para que quienes no entienden cómo se maneja Alibaba.com, hagan sus consultas a través de los distintos temas que está publicando desde hace poco el usuario Pymealmundo, pues detrás de ese nombre usuario, están las personas encargadas de capacitar a las distintas PYMES nacionales que deseen adoptar este tipo de tecnología en sus operaciones comerciales, por lo que AgroFórum les ahorra el transporte y el mal rato en las calles de Lima, y les da la posibilidad de recibir asistencia técnica virtual -una maravilla más del poder de Internert y de las redes sociales como AgroFórum.pe-. 
Finalmente, decirles que muy probablemente voy a estar haciendo alguna presentaciones en ComexPerú para capacitar directamente a algunos asociados al proyecto para que también puedan utilizar y sacarle provecho a AgroFórum.pe, pues como conversamos ese día con Miguel Cabello, anunciar tus productos en distintos portales especializados, es como tener tus productos en las vitrinas de distintos supermercados -cosa que cualquier de nosotros quisiera, pero que no es tan sencillo de conseguir el mundo físico -o no virtual-. 
¡Suscríbanse ya!.... Saludos  :Wink:

----------

